

Ask HN: Does your website accept both CC and Paypal? What's the ratio? - AhtiK

If yes then what is the ratio between the two?<p>Also, are there any tendencies which kind of users tend to choose Paypal over just providing CC to you (incl braintree, stripe etc)?<p>PS. For background, I&#x27;m asking this while evaluating a plan to move payments from Paypal to CC-only solution (stripe,braintree,etc) for one of my products. I do not want to support both providers in parallel for new customers. Paypal looks somewhat outdated and I&#x27;m just curios if switching will also improve conversion from free to paid account.<p>PS2. Yes, I&#x27;m aware that Braintree supposedly supports Paypal payments but I&#x27;d rather not confuse user to choose between Paypal and CC.<p>Thanks!
======
tracker1
The company I am working for does both. IIRC We are doing 25-30% of our end
consumer transactions via Paypal, of course there's no real way of knowing if
these same people would have used a credit card without the availability of
Paypal, as we're pretty well known in our space.

TBH, I'd rather just have CC payments... Paypal integration was a pain point,
and their test space is a bit awkward, confusing, and often didn't even work
right.

------
gotrythis
With my company, it's about 50/50, credit card vs paypal balance. All
transactions are processed by paypal either way. My clients are Internet
marketers currently, many of which promote things and get paid by paypal. I
would love to switch away from paypal as it's a pain in so many ways, and
painfully slow. Stripe would be awesome, but not sure how many clients I would
lose in the process.

------
logn
> I do not want to support both providers in parallel for new customers.

PayPal offers CC processing without requiring PayPal accounts. Most of those
services require a few day approval process and then charge about $30/month.
But their APIs suck and you generally want to subscribe to someone who sells
services built on their API. However, that might be an ideal route to keep
both options.

------
jordsmi
Can't give exact numbers but paypal is much higher. A bunch of that though is
people just doing guest paypal checkout with their credit card. People trust
their card going through paypal more than they do a little stripe form on your
site.

------
dangrossman
60-70% PayPal vs 30-40% credit card. That's been consistent since ~2006 when I
opened that store that accepts both. I would be more inclined to drop the CC
form than to drop PayPal.

